

Why Google Offers Will Fail - rappjo
http://crackedplastic.com/2011/08/04/why-google-offers-will-fail/

======
rohitkumar
It will fail like Facebook offers because people are being absolutely
inundated with these ridiculous deal sites. Someone come up with something
original.

